# Dodge rv wiring needed for chassis



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

I have received 3 manuals and 4 wiring diagrams. No wiring information matches my RV. My RV is very much disassembled. I found several bad electrical connections as designed by the factory. The previous owner made some major changes. I need a correct wiring drawing for my RV. Looking for a drawing that matches these switches......... Frank
1978 Dodge motor home Robinhood

Wiring

Ignition switch wires 7wires dash wires/connector 

Red 12ga red

Black 18ga blue/white

Pink 12ga pink/black

Blue 16ga [2] red

Black 16ga blue

Yellow 16ga org 

Black/red 12ga lt blue/black

Turn signal switch wires 8 wires

White

Green

Yellow/black

Red

Blue/white

Lt green

Yellow

Lt green / white

Speedometer male plug dash wiring 10 wires

Blue/black white/black 

Red/white org

Yellow lt green

Violet org/black

Black/white lt blue/white


----------

